# Super sized template guides for curved joinery



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I am going live tomorrow 6.5.21 12 noon ET demonstrating how to easily make curved joints using templates and super sized template bushings. I've been teaching this technique at Marc Adams School of Woodworking for over 10 year and this was feature on PBS The American Woodshop with Scott Phillips.
Register here


----------

